# icd 9 code-code sinobronchitis.



## arizona1 (May 7, 2010)

how would you code sinobronchitis.
thank you


----------



## JulesofColorado (May 7, 2010)

473.9, 519.8


----------



## jgf-CPC (May 7, 2010)

I was also told to code them separately as above.


----------



## arizona1 (Aug 11, 2011)

*sinobronchitis code*

thank you.
does anyone have a coding source to reference using two separate codes?
thank you again


----------



## Nkeith (Dec 10, 2015)

*Sinobronchitis*

Does any have a reference as to why to use those 2 codes?


----------

